# هام جدا لكل مبرمج محترف



## البروفيسيرمحمد (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
عايز مبرمج محترف مصري حر او لدي شركه 
في عمل 
1_ تعريب برنامج

2_عمل برنامج من برامج الذكاء الاصطناعي
وانا مستعد لكافه التكاليف 
للتواصل [email protected]
او ارسل رساله ل0185485504 وانا هكلمك


----------

